# Right height for your lathe?



## Fish30114 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am a newb I guess, I have a pretty good shop background, but I bought my first lathe about a month ago, with intentions on becoming a decent penmaker. The fellow that helped us out at Woodcraft measured me and the lathe we got--they had one in their demo shop--and told me my bench at 34" height would be perfect. Well it turns out that it is to high--I think...

I don't really know, but at the height it's at (Jet 1221 VS) it is making me bend my elbows up a good bit, I'm 5'10" tall, so my question is how do you determine the right height for your lathe?

Thanks for any feedback/suggestions.


----------



## wyone (Nov 21, 2014)

I have asked the same thing.. and was told the center should be about elbow height.  That said, I used a shopsmith for a while that was much lower and had ok success with it.  I also have a midi lathe that is on my bench and a bit high, but still working fairly well.  The  grizzly lathe I have that is on the stand is about elbow height and is actually easier to turn on, at least for me.  

I think it is more what FEELS right for you.  The midi lathe height is fine for pens, but if I was going to try anything larger, I dont think it would be acceptable.  The shopsmith worked but I did not realize how much easier it was to maintain proper angle of the lathe tool when it was at a better height.  So, depending on what you are turning, in my opinion matters the most.  Pens take a matter of minutes each, while a bowl might take 30 minutes, or more.  Well in my case maybe WAY more.  LOL

Once you get used to the height, you will love pen turning
 I am sure.


----------



## ofd8001 (Nov 21, 2014)

First I too am new to turning, though I've got 20 years of "general" woodworking.

Comfort is the best "rule".  With that said, new shoes are uncomfortable at first.  After a little bit of breaking in, then most often that comfort comes.  However, if you just can't "get there", then some adaptations are needed.  You don't want to be uncomfortable as that leads to fatigue which is a safety issue and you may not produce the best work you are capable of.

If the lathe needs to go up, perhaps you could make a base out of a piece or two of 3/4' plywood.  There are bolt holes on the underside of the lathe that can be used for attaching the plywood.  Then the plywood base can be clamped to your workbench.

If you need to go in the other direction (the lathe down), you might think about a layer or two of anti-fatigue floor mats.  They'll bring you up with respect to your lathe and your feet might like them too.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 21, 2014)

My personal preference is to have the center of the headstock spindle at elbow height. I tried other elevations, both higher and lower, and this is best for me.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have always read that the spindle center should be elbow height. I built my stand for my old rail type lathe with a rear mounted motor. Even though it had a larger turning capacity than what I have now, the base to spindle distance was much less. Now my Jet 1221VS is about 4" higher. I've found that sometimes I just get plain aggravated while turning, then it's unsafe, and makes my hobby not very fun. I have thought about shortening te table, or building something to stand on, but with Woodcraft Black Friday approaching, I may just invest in the purpose built stand.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 22, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> ... or building something to stand on ....



This happened to me when I got my 1221VS.  I bought a cabinet from Lowe's at 32" thinking it would be ideal for me (5'7") but when I got it set up it was too high.  I found a pallet, cut it to about 30" in depth, put a back-saver mat on top, et violà, the height is just right (elbow height).


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 22, 2014)

If you need some additional height for yourself, make a platform from 2x4's and plywood...add a anti-fatigue mat found at most chef stores


----------



## woodbutcher (Nov 22, 2014)

+1 on the platform idea. I occasionally teach wood turning in my studio and have students of different heights. A few minutes at the saw and most height problems are resolved.


----------



## butchf18a (Nov 22, 2014)

When choosing or building a lathe stand selecting the proper height is very important. There is no standard size when choosing a lathe stand. You will want the stand to be a comfortable working height to make operation easier. There are two things to consider when selecting the size, whether the stand will be used while you are in a sitting or standing position.

Seated Position

If you will be sitting during the operation of the lathe you must first select the chair or stool that you will be using. Select a chair that is comfortable and provide adequate back support. Often tall stools are used so that the lathe can be used in a seated or standing position.

Standing Position

If the lathe will be used in a standing position only, take the following measurements while wearing the type of shoes that you will be wearing while doing the turning. Standing upright place your left hand on your right shoulder. Measure the distance from your elbow to the ground. This measurement is where the spindles of the lathe should be located. Based on the construction of the lathe this will help you determine the size of the bench needed. Deduct the size of the lathe from this measurement and you will have the size of the bench needed.

Jmoicbw-bidi


----------



## Fish30114 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks to all for the feedback--I will do a little measuring and see if I think my lathe is actually to high. I will say that at it's current height it is causing some carpal tunnel syndrome symptoms to flair back up that I thought I had behind me.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm glad I found this thread! I just built (about 15 minutes of my time) a pedestal. One 2x4 and one cedar fence slat, and a bunch of screws. I was going to upload a quick picture, but photobucket isn't cooperating.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 23, 2014)

There we go! Ignore my baseboards...that's a whole 'nother project!


----------

